# What The.......



## sixtreduce (Jan 21, 2010)

hello i have a problem and cant figure out what it is its week 4 and i just put them in 12/12 although the growth on my ladies is good they are all praising and happy i have irregular leaves and holes that looks like something is eating them i have had a couple knats but i have neemed repeatedly and i have been on top of them ive checked through the plants and found nothing.i am growing in soil all organic using earth juice nutrients and watering every two or three days and really the ladies look good so what the hell is going on does this look like a pest or could i be overwatering/underwatering?


----------



## Alistair (Jan 21, 2010)

A lot of us here have seen and experienced weird, malformed leaves, and often times we don't know the cause; but in many cases it just an anomaly, and is nothing to worry about.  Concerning gnats, on the other hand, I know nothing about them, except that they attack the roots.


----------



## ta2dguy (Jan 21, 2010)

hey there six, how are you. i will go along with mr. young and say that in most cases it is just an anomaly? if that is all there is right now for you to worry about you got it made. if you dont have bugs and the rest of the room/plants look ok i would not worry too much. your plants seem to look ok other than what you are concerned about. i too have leaves that are wrinkled a bit like yours and i am adding some cal-max(calcium.magnesium and iron supplement) and my wrinkly leaves are no more. i also have the holes like yours do that look like something has been chewing but there are def. no bugs in my room so i am writing it off as an anomaly. dont sweat the small stuff. i dunno if any of that rambling helps you but i know it helped me. happy growing.


----------



## Tact (Jan 21, 2010)

I am experiencing this right now, and have a thread up in the General Indoor Growing forums titled "Some leaves look Munched on..?". The verdict so far is: No one knows. Some say it is bugs, but I have not seen a single bug in my grow room and can't find ANY in my room now. Also I had the room sprayed by a bug-man prior to the grow and have a strong No-Pest strip in the room since the beginning. Unless it happens to my buds I am going to pass it off as Alistair said, "an anomaly". Or a combination of wind tear (fans), me passing over plants and legs catching on plants with jeans, tape measurer nicks when measuring the height of plants, watering aggressively (as in trying to get it done with quickly and moving throwing the plants fast), etc causing micro-tears that get bigger as the leaves get bigger showing all the damage done to the tiny leaves that at the time were just sprouting.


----------



## sixtreduce (Jan 22, 2010)

hmmmmmm weird i was thinking it was when i get water on the plants and the light magnifies through the drop but i dont know im a stop trippin on it it better not be some ninja inch worm.im a camp out in the grow room with my night vision goggles......


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 22, 2010)

sixtreduce said:
			
		

> hmmmmmm weird i was thinking it was when i get water on the plants and the light magnifies through the drop but i dont know im a stop trippin on it it better not be some ninja inch worm.im a camp out in the grow room with my night vision goggles......


 
Like Bill Murray in "Caddyshack"-lol

When I do foliar feeding(misting on leaves), I do it right before lights out.
When I feed through soil, I use a long stemmed pitcher so water does'nt get on leaves.
A trick both my mom amd my wife both go by-water the plants in evening right before sundown.
They did'nt grow canabis, but other things.

Gb


----------



## ishnish (Jan 22, 2010)

I can add a possible explanation here...  
after some time growing i've done the pinching of the tips to some plants yet not others.. anyhow, i began to notice that the ones that were pinched had a good deal of funky forming leaves and my diagnosis is that; when you pinch a young shoot that is in the process of forming itself, growth cells die off and end the chain of growth in that part of a leaf...
but i'm no scientist...  just my thoughts..


----------



## sixtreduce (Jan 22, 2010)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Like Bill Murray in "Caddyshack"-lol
> 
> When I do foliar feeding(misting on leaves), I do it right before lights out.
> When I feed through soil, I use a long stemmed pitcher so water does'nt get on leaves.
> ...


 I try to neem and stay green before the lights off.ive been meaning to invest in one of those feeders i also been thinking about dusting off the beer bong since i try to measure the water in each stage of feeding.im watering the girls some more and some less its way more fun if you make a science project out of it......:hubba:


----------



## sixtreduce (Jan 22, 2010)

ishnish said:
			
		

> I can add a possible explanation here...
> after some time growing i've done the pinching of the tips to some plants yet not others.. anyhow, i began to notice that the ones that were pinched had a good deal of funky forming leaves and my diagnosis is that; when you pinch a young shoot that is in the process of forming itself, growth cells die off and end the chain of growth in that part of a leaf...
> but i'm no scientist... just my thoughts..


 
yeah ive seen one of the two shoots that pop out after pinching come out funky.and anybody could be a scientist. i actually have 15 that i lst(mainly to let the other 12 catch up) then I have one plant that i just topped one I fimmed and one i super cropped.one of the plants i am keeping seven tops and anything else that pops out i am shreadding and pruning it until its done.i am probably going to chop the main cola of one a little early on to watch what happens to the rest of the plant after the main cola is gone.luckily im using clones so all the genes should work the same so im basically tryin to find what works best for the next round.plus ive heard that your plant will get used to its environment so if your cloning it will actually better time after time if you keep the same environment.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 23, 2010)

If you keep your environment and growing style exactly the same the clones will grow exactly the same...I don't understand why you think it would get better if you have done nothing to improve it?  A clone is the exact same plant as the mother, it can not change unless the environment changes, or you physicaly alter it in some way.


----------



## sixtreduce (Jan 23, 2010)

if you take clone form one area and put in another there is some shock to that plant.if that plant grows and you clone that plant the shock of changing is less. plus the plant is living and its gonna evolve to its environment.like i said this is what ive heard from a friend.but we will see.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jan 23, 2010)

It looks to me that maybe you have been spritzing them with a foliar spray of some sorts with the lights on.

The droplets can burn holes in the leaves. 

Otherwise, it looks like you are having some pH problems or something with your roots. 

Your leaves look to be "cutting" on the edges and they seem to be crinkled  up. This could be a few problems and only you can answer them by investigating. The first thing that comes to thought is that you are  over watering, which is probably causing you some problems. If your soil is just staying too wet for too long that can also cause it.


The cutting comes from over watering mainly but can also occur from a pH that is out of whack. 

Check your pH levels, and ask yourself how much do you water, or how long the soil is staying wet.


Either of those things are probably the culprits.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 23, 2010)

sixtreduce said:
			
		

> if you take clone form one area and put in another there is some shock to that plant.if that plant grows and you clone that plant the shock of changing is less. plus the plant is living and its gonna evolve to its environment.like i said this is what ive heard from a friend.but we will see.


 
Any shock, or stress is not permanent, it recouperates in a few days.  The plant does not "evolve".  It may mature some after say a 4 month veg time.  So it may "evolve" as you put it, I would call it mature, because the genetics of the plant do not change.  If you veg it for 1 month and flower it, I agree that it may mature somewhat with a longer veg, but once it has reached it's peak it will not become something other than what it is geneticly programmed to become.  The clones will be the exact same genetics, they are not going to "evolve" into something different.  I don't know where your friend gets his info, but I think I would consider another source.  I'm not trying to bust your balls, just don't want to see you have the wrong idea on this.

I would also say that you seem to have some slight pH issues, how are you checking your pH?  Do you adjust nutrients pH before feeding, and water before watering?


----------



## sixtreduce (Jan 23, 2010)

it sounds like your busting my balls.and i guess evolve was a bad term.but what ever.marijuana is a plant not a robot they have feelings too. and a happy,comfortable plant is always gonna produce more than a stressed out plant.although all plants will recover not everybody wants to veg for four months my **** gone be smokin in four months.Well my friend definetly doesnt get his info from the internet and hes produced hundreds of pounds of marijuana and its all been dank since the nineties everybodys got different ways and different recipes but were all just trying to grow some chronic.I do not test my ph before every watering i tested my (tap)water before i started using it the first time and i test the water runoff and soil from the bottom of the bucket on occasion and its always been between 6.0 and 6.5 i do have a cheapy ph tester though.i'll make that investment next.


----------



## sixtreduce (Jan 23, 2010)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> It looks to me that maybe you have been spritzing them with a foliar spray of some sorts with the lights on.
> 
> The droplets can burn holes in the leaves.
> 
> ...


 
i do neem and use stay green and yes id do do it when the lights are on but right when i am done spraying the lights go off pretty quick i have been getting water on the plants when i water but i just invested in a nute bong for my girls so it will be easier to water them all.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay bud...sorry to offend you...it was not my intent, sorry that you took it wrong.  Just wanted to let you know though that I have only been on the internet for about 4 months...my info comes from growing up around pot growers, 20+ years of personal growing experience, and numerous books and magazines on the subject.  I was only tryng to explain something to you, evidently you are reading me wrong, and I will not bother you again.  I wish you all the luck with your grow!  I was not trying to bust your balls!


----------



## sixtreduce (Jan 24, 2010)

no my feelings were not hurt.its ok.like i said everybody gots there own tricks.and im always up for a good debate.and to me plant getting used to its environment does not seem crazy.i mean no crazier than making a tea out of seabird turd or himalayan bat dung.ya feel me.plus i have no way to justify so its a half *** arguement. its off what ive heard.he basically told me not to swich strains after this batch run it threw a couple times it will get used to my environment and get better.it could be i might get used to the strain and i might get better.???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 24, 2010)

sixtreduce said:
			
		

> no my feelings were not hurt.its ok.like i said everybody gots there own tricks.and im always up for a good debate.and to me plant getting used to its environment does not seem crazy.i mean no crazier than making a tea out of seabird turd or himalayan bat dung.ya feel me.plus i have no way to justify so its a half *** arguement. its off what ive heard.he basically told me not to swich strains after this batch run it threw a couple times it will get used to my environment and get better.it could be i might get used to the strain and i might get better.???



No, sorry, but IMO, your plants do not "adjust" to your environment.  Environmental needs are more of a genetic thing and you are not going to change the genetics in a couple of runs with clones.  Yes, what _*does*_ happen is that _*you*_ get to know your plants better and can tweak their environment, nutes, etc for optimum growth.

We know (scientifically) why teas made from things like bat guano work--this is nothing like believing that your plants will adapt to your environment.  

Also, please check out the site rules.  Your posts have several ***** words...
*1*. _This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage                 of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a                 word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your                 post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or                 other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter                 by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally                 only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause                 more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.

                Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private                 message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open                 forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity._


----------



## sixtreduce (Jan 24, 2010)

im sorry i type how i talk i didnt know we were in church.im gonna make a thread on this on my next round i just pulled clones from my ladies.i am going to have my partner clone a cutting tommorrow from his greenhouse same strain when this batch is done i will veg and feed the two clones the same and we will see if the shock from bringing from atmosphere to another hinders a plant in anyway.i would like to see for myself.SCIENCE.


----------



## zem (Jan 25, 2010)

bugs can go undetected infront of your eyes! just before yesterday i nuked my room and plants preparing to go into flowering and i have few munched leaves, so yesterday i was checking on them and saw a couple of bugs with quite a decent size that were both on the small plant just infront of my door and i couldnt see them before they died. check your floor corners, soil, and dirty areas especialy where theres decaying leaf, place your eyes like 3" away from floor with lighting and you'll probably see many tiny little bugs, these bugs all are particularly interested in your room and no othe room because of the plants they can eat! i find bugs hard to deal with organically so i make sure not to use chemicals while i'm flowering for this reason i use good chemical pesticides that do the job for sure before i even start flowering. cheers


----------



## BBFan (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello sixtreduce-

It is a myth that water droplets on leaves can burn holes in your plant.  That has been 100% proven.  A nutrient solution may however cause burn on leaves under intense lighting.  That is not what you have going on.

Foilar spraying your plants at lights out is a bad idea.  You are creating the perfect environment for fungal pathogens to thrive.

Wind stress (fans), high temperatures, and cold stress could be causing your problems.  Combined with low water conditions (and the lack of turgor pressure) these things could cause those rips and tears in leaves.

Personally, if you can't find bugs (you gotta look real close, particularly at the undersides of the leaves) then I would agree with _Alistair Young _and _ta2dguy_ that it is an anomaly.

As far as plants adapting to their environment- as a living organism, the plant will do whatever it can to survive.  But that is limited.  But our goal is to help the plant thrive.  By growing the same plant over and over, we can observe the factors that help them grow, and fine tune those factors.

Good luck to you!  Happy Growing!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2010)

sixtreduce said:
			
		

> im sorry i type how i talk i didnt know we were in church.im gonna make a thread on this on my next round i just pulled clones from my ladies.i am going to have my partner clone a cutting tommorrow from his greenhouse same strain when this batch is done i will veg and feed the two clones the same and we will see if the shock from bringing from atmosphere to another hinders a plant in anyway.i would like to see for myself.SCIENCE.



No, this isn't church.  This is a place where adults gather.  MarP feels that there is no need for adults to express themselves in that way.

I never said that plants do not experience stress when going from one environment to another.  I said that plants do not adapt(evolve) to their environments in a couple of grows.  You should expect some stress and slower growth anytime something major in your plant's life changes.  Even repotting will cause a slow down.  I think maybe we were talking about 2 different things.


----------



## sixtreduce (Jan 25, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, this isn't church. This is a place where adults gather. MarP feels that there is no need for adults to express themselves in that way.
> 
> I never said that plants do not experience stress when going from one environment to another. I said that plants do not adapt(evolve) to their environments in a couple of grows. You should expect some stress and slower growth anytime something major in your plant's life changes. Even repotting will cause a slow down. I think maybe we were talking about 2 different things.


 
im sorry i see im infamous around these parts.And once again i will say i misused the word evolve.i should have said comfortable or better as in gpw and denser buds.


----------



## sixtreduce (Jan 25, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hello sixtreduce-
> 
> It is a myth that water droplets on leaves can burn holes in your plant. That has been 100% proven. A nutrient solution may however cause burn on leaves under intense lighting. That is not what you have going on.
> 
> ...


 
I did have my fans on high.I water about two cups every two or three days.my plants overall look great fatty trunks alot of new growth everyime i check.and went through all the plants i have two strains running one has the holes and one doesnt it weird


----------

